# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Regio Breda (De Mark)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Regio Breda (De Mark)
Galderseweg 81
Breda

Bezoek de website van GGZ Regio Breda


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Regio Breda (De Mark).*

----------


## tessac

Ik heb zelf op de Mark gezeten, open en gesloten....bij gesloten doen ze een beetje wat ze zelf willen...als het niet naar hun zin is dan sluiten ze je op op je kamer of separeer.

----------

